# What color undies are you wearing right now?



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Saw this in a forum somewhere else. Thought it might be fun.
So, what color undies are you wearing right now?
Me, I'm wearing grey.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Blue with white stars


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

red


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Multi-coloured ones, grey, navy blue, sky blue, white and red.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

Black


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Pink.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Navy and white stripes! I'd like to get a wee red bow put on them but it would be controversial!


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Hahaa love this thread. They are... red.
Hope all you ladies are matching


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

grey


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> grey


That's a lie, it's a known fact via the mind_games live cam show that you don't actually wear underwear.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

White


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Baby pink with a teeny white bow on the back. It's a rare girly day for me today. :eyes


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Black.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm away fer a shower in a few minutes so I'll pop back in here afterwards and update me earlier post. 
Now dont all yee start guessin. Be patient. All will be revealed soon.

Well, not revealed, but ya know what I mean.

(jaysus Dub, what are ya on aboot?)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

It's grey with have little guitars with amps, lightning bolts, and vinyl players on it. I kid you not.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Black and white stripes. Just changed into them after a shower.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

black boxers...always boxers


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Navy blue.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

White.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

purple


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm totally not wearing any! /giggles


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

black


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Navy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Tighty whities as always! The only kind of underwear I've ever worn.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Lime green.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

black


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mooncake said:


> Baby pink with a teeny white bow on the back. It's a rare girly day for me today. :eyes





Stilla said:


> Flowers :yay and pink. With little bows. :yay
> 
> I like them I'm not gonna lie.


These both sound really cute in a non-perverted way. :b

I will be changing into white undies after my shower. I may or may not be wearing the same underwear from my last post. :um


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Hahaha.

Mine are actually quite unattractive. Some very weird combination of beige and orange. But they were on saaaaaaale.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Black. Briefs (As Cramer in Seinfeld says, "I like my boys to feel secure." :lol :lol)


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Which colour would you like me to wear?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Black and silver


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Blue.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

hot pink


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Wow, your're daring. That just might be TOO SASsy. :lol

navy blue


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

huh said:


> hot pink


You sir are more of a man than I am.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

You guys know thumper from disney?

Ok so baby blue with a small thumper on the side. 

Ohhhh why did I post this? :fall

walking away ashamed :door


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Grey with dark blue trimming.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

red black and white plaid


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Pink undies with "Mon Cherie Amour" printed on the back.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Black...and you know what that means!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

opcornopcornopcorn


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Grey... with dark blue highlights.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

dark grey boxer-briefs w/ red waist band.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

It's like pokemon red and blu..........

Must resist nerd urge to compare underpants to... pokemon....

Oh crap in resisting the sin I was forced to commit it.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

heyJude said:


> Pink undies with "Mon Cherie Amour" printed on the back.


Ditto.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

^
:haha


----------



## RonDima (Aug 5, 2010)

dark blue haha


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Black...and you know what that means!


no... what does that mean :um


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

It means she wants you


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I'll keep it to myself..thanks


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just wearing plaid pajama bottoms, alot of dangling going on... not that anyone needed to know that -_-


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

^ Ok why did a very inapropriate image pop in my mind...lol


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Emptyheart said:


> ^ Ok why did a very inapropriate image pop in my mind...lol


I think the key word is *"dangling", *or maybe pajama bottoms just puts your mind into it's dirty place, I don't know:um


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> I'll keep it to myself..thanks


Then we can only assume it's something extremely embarrassing, right? Don't worry, you can tell us. Are they polka dotted care bear undies or something? :b


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Black with red lobsters.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

black with white pinstripes


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

White boxer-briefs, with a blue waist-band. Fruit of the Loom. :yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

We'll never get a post from UltraShy in here.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Navy blue with thin green stripes :>


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> We'll never get a post from UltraShy in here.


Why, doesn't he wear any oonderweer? Not that there's anything wrong with that.

----

Despite what you may have heard about me, I'm wearing black boxer briefs. It's one of those cheap arse ones so there is a random white stripe going down one side.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Why, doesn't he wear any oonderweer? Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> ----
> 
> Despite what you may have heard about me, I'm wearing black boxer briefs. It's one of those cheap arse ones so there is a random white stripe going down one side.


He does not. 

Do they have a hole for...y'know..? :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> He does not.
> 
> Do they have a hole for...y'know..? :b


No I just pull them down. I prefer it that way. Anything else you wanna know while we are at it?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll PM you so we won't get in trouble.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Blue panties with white stripes.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

None :O

I'm doing a wash right now.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Blush pink ones from Victoria's Secret....while cleaning ahaha!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

huh said:


> Then we can only assume it's something extremely embarrassing, right? Don't worry, you can tell us. Are they polka dotted care bear undies or something? :b


Nope not embarassing...just got keep it a secret, don't want to attract attention


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I think the key word is *"dangling", *or maybe pajama bottoms just puts your mind into it's dirty place, I don't know:um


Yup the word "dangling" caught my eye...it goes so well with "pajama bottoms"


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

None. Just came out of the shower and nothing on me except a towel.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

blue and grey strips


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

pink and black ones with a little cartoon typed cow on the front


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

The Union Jack :lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Black lacy ones! Although the fact that my bra is polkadot might be taking away from the sexy factor.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh I'm no fallin fer this question again. Last time the OP asked me what colour undies i was wearin, he tried to wedgie me when i tried to check.

Be afraid. He knows exactly what hes doin


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

Grey


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Camoflage


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I am not wearing any undies. I do have a black swimsuit on though.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Okay, can't believe I'm doing this.
White undies with blue, purple, and pink stripes on them. (Blushing).


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Dub16 said:


> Oh I'm no fallin fer this question again. Last time the OP asked me what colour undies i was wearin, he tried to wedgie me when i tried to check.
> 
> Be afraid. He knows exactly what hes doin


:haha


----------



## Magpie (Aug 6, 2010)

Green tartan with frills


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ooh frills!

Anyone else actually have to check because they can't remember? It's blue tonight. Black waistband.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Black as my soul


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Blue


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Black leather. They squeak when I cross my legs.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> ^ooh frills!
> 
> Anyone else actually have to check because they can't remember? It's blue tonight. Black waistband.


I also had to check mine and they're also blue!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am jumping on the blue bandwagon! But mine are also lace so I still feel like I have my own underwear indentity in this thread.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Black boxers


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Black again. (Not the same one though! ^^ :lol)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^Yeah, yeah. :b

Mine are a weird colour..and they have cream lace. Stop drooling, stop. STOP!


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bright Pink!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Pink and White polka Dots, with a wee pic of flowers and cream lace and a wee bow and a smiley face that i drew on meself


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Dark Blue


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Pink and White polka Dots, with a wee pic of flowers and cream lace and a wee bow and a smiley face that i drew on meself


haha, hope your jokin! 

I am wearing purple ones with purple and black ties at the sides


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Grey


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

fuchsia


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

blue. not my favourite ones :blank


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

grey.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I am jumping on the blue bandwagon! But mine are also lace so I still feel like I have my own underwear indentity in this thread.


Sorry to burst your bubble but I'm also wearing blue lace undies.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Decided to go retro today! So I whipped oot me long-johns and climbed straight in


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ Some poor kid is getting scolded by his mum because he lost his long-johns from the washing line, I'm guessing.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

mind_games said:


> ^ Some poor kid is getting scolded by his mum because he lost his long-johns from the washing line, I'm guessing.


haha, aye! i "found" them in me next-door neighbours garden whilst drunk. They had become caught up on their washing line and some strange clothes-pin devices were keepin them attached to the line.

needless to say I felt compelled to liberate them!


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

White.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Red


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*undies*

commando


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

black, boring. Bright red bra though that I stole from my sister (she left it here when she went back to school so it's fair game! :yes)


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Brown bikini. I deserve to go to the beach after this.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

white ones with multicoloured stars around the top hem


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Black boxer briefs.


----------



## Riles (Jun 28, 2010)

Black like my soul.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Black with LACE. Even I like looking at my bottom in these ones.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Riles said:


> Black like my soul.


Me too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

blue


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Black with white lace :eyes:yay


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Decided to go retro today! So I whipped oot me long-johns and climbed straight in


I have a pair JUST like that but they are RED... :clap... and very comfy.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ I know! I nicked them off yer clothes-line!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

dub16 said:


> ^^ i know! I nicked them off yer clothes-line!


lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

maroon with white and navy stripes - too much information.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Plaid dark green


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Grey briefs.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Dunno, but I aint lifting the covers to check. Its bleddy freezing here!

And what the hell am i doin awake at 7.30am on a saturday reading aboot SAS'ers underpants? Oh god where did it all go wrong


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Dub16 said:


> Dunno, but I aint lifting the covers to check. Its bleddy freezing here!
> 
> And what the hell am i doin awake at 7.30am on a saturday reading aboot SAS'ers underpants? Oh god where did it all go wrong


:rofl


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Dunno, but I aint lifting the covers to check. Its bleddy freezing here!
> 
> And what the hell am i doin awake at 7.30am on a saturday reading aboot SAS'ers underpants? Oh god where did it all go wrong


Waiting for me to reply to this thread again, I assume. :b


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Black and silver, plus they're silky


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Boring black ones.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Hey nosey, bit personal ain't it? Ain't none of your business what color my undies are. The nerve of some people! 

And all of you, describin' your intimates on public Internet for everyone to see. Shameful! 

:spank


:b


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Black and pink.


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

Cyan


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Any colour you want baby!




Black.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Hey nosey, bit personal ain't it? Ain't none of your business what color my undies are. The nerve of some people!
> 
> And all of you, describin' your intimates on public Internet for everyone to see. Shameful!
> 
> ...


must be just white so :b


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Hey nosey, bit personal ain't it? Ain't none of your business what color my undies are. The nerve of some people!
> 
> And all of you, describin' your intimates on public Internet for everyone to see. Shameful!
> 
> ...





Dub16 said:


> must be just white so :b


Yeah, they must be just white ... and your current avatar's telling it all too ... 
:duck :duck :b


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> must be just white so :b





Slim Shady said:


> Yeah, they must be just white ... and your current avatar's telling it all too ...
> :duck :duck :b


 Wha!!! Hmph, I never! *trots off with nose in air*

:b


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Dark blue/green plaid


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

blue


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Blue


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

hot p!nk, tehe


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Black.


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

tmi


----------



## Lumi (Aug 21, 2010)

Mint with white lace, bomull, boxers, hello kitty print, LOL :teeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

light blue with burgundy and navy stripes.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

red with a big BONDS logo all around it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

blue


----------



## anon123 (Aug 24, 2010)

dark blue


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

nude


----------



## Scottman200 (Feb 29, 2008)

^ 0_0 lol

Black


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

light green with blue and white stripes


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

Orange.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

brown...


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

dark purple with a rainbow band


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

White.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Black!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I can't remember. grey?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Blue, with white stripes


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

black with the xray of a female pelvis on them.... they are my Halloween season undies lol.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

White with koalas, owls and rabbits :roll


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

plain ol black


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

Silk black and white spots


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

This Colour


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

The ones with the giant leprechaun on the front and a little bell where his nose should be and some brightly coloured tinsel at the back.

You know the ones....

Everyones wearing them these days. The shop-assistant told me so!


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

yellow and pink


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Blue.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> Blue.


underroo twins.


----------



## DyingInTheOutside (Sep 26, 2010)

Navy blue with grey horizontal stripes


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

This thread is hot

Also, dark grey.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Checker grey


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Cleary said:


> underroo twins.












Oh nvm, I get it, only took me a couple times:b


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> Oh nvm, I get it, only took me a couple times:b


huh? ...hmm.. undergarment color twins..?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Cleary said:


> huh? ...hmm.. undergarment color twins..?


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*tight black*

very tight has i have to keep my 10 inch python in control


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:roll

blue


----------



## Nelly (Mar 10, 2010)

Nada


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

purple. holla!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

white calvins (;


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

free ballin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

navy blue with white and maroon stripes


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Black Y fronts


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

any colour u want it to be baby


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Purple


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

Black


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Black lace, meow!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Black.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> Black lace, meow!


Ooh la la


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's blue


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

My jailbird underwear... black and white horizontal stripes


----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)

Blueeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Red with a brown racing stripe.


lol jk. But they are red.


----------



## DyingInTheOutside (Sep 26, 2010)

Hmmm, do thongs count as underwear anymore?


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

Blue and yellow plaid.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Black


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Blue boxer with white stripes


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

dark blue, darker than navy blue


----------



## dandynamo (Oct 14, 2011)

Sky blue


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

pink... lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um....its like a navy blue.


----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)

White


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Idk.


*pulls pants down, hides camera*


*stop looking perverts*


Guess I'm wearing my girlfriends.


Eeek!


Ffs.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't really wear underwear too often anymore. I'd like to get some cool ones though, like ones with cats or bass guitars or Morrissey on them. But today I wear no underwear.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

[QUOTE=TenYears;1081972186 


Guess I'm wearing my girlfriends.







Me too I'm also wearing YOUR girlfriends undies . 
He he he ha ha ha .


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Grog said:


> TenYears;1081972186
> Guess I'm wearing my girlfriends.
> Me too I'm also wearing YOUR girlfriends undies .
> He he he ha ha ha .[/QUOTE said:
> ...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Nothing, I'm naked.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Yellow. They used to be white.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Red


----------



## mishapisha (Aug 27, 2015)

Black


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Gray


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

White with a splurge of red spot in the center :eek


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

well damn they were white just the other month....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Black


----------



## Sidhe (Jul 7, 2015)

Blue


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Red


----------



## Montee (Aug 8, 2015)

Pink


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Black.


----------



## mrazme (Sep 14, 2015)

Pink with black dots.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Chequered, because even when I'm not racing, I'm racing.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Slippin Jimmy said:


> Yellow. They used to be white.


Ha ha ha ha ah ha ha



mrazme said:


> Pink with black dots.


Better than brown marks he he he

Me today I'm wearing boring black but it does kinda hide the skiddies ha ha ah ha


----------



## mrazme (Sep 14, 2015)

Grog said:


> Ha ha ha ha ah ha ha
> 
> Better than brown marks he he he
> 
> Me today I'm wearing boring black but it does kinda hide the skiddies ha ha ah ha


Right?!! Heehee


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Blue and red.


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

Multicoloured jelly bean print


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Purple black and white


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Red, white, and blue.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gray


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Blue with some writing on it. I'm sure the writing is illegible since it's stretched out by my humongous... sock.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Peach


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

Pink & Purple


----------



## radiation (Jul 20, 2014)

Light pink


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Blue


----------



## Amolivares28 (Apr 17, 2015)

Purple


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Gray


----------



## Dorothy13 (Aug 24, 2015)

White.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

White (satin). Suddenly feel the urge to break out into "Nights In White Satin".


----------



## lookingforme (Oct 26, 2015)

Hot pink!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Navy blue


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Black


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

white


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Red


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

None

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Gray to be quite honest with you my familia.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I wear diapers.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Pink lace , the ones your sister makes me wear when your mums done with me .


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

Pink and black!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sparklers (Dec 5, 2015)

Gray


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Red, white, and blue


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

navy blue


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

White
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Grey


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Purple with white polka dots


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Teal?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

white


----------



## natsumeri (May 17, 2012)

Black


----------



## Boby89 (Nov 28, 2015)

Invisible undies.


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

navy with pink hearts


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Green checkered briefs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

CWe said:


> Green checkered briefs


:ditto so weird, lol.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Bored, walking through the site, found this thread, went in shock when He found out how old it is. And then He decided to post the following. My Undies are White when clean, and brown when dirty. :b


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Slim Shady said:


> So many mops and brooms in that green attic!


Its a secret, did you lose lots of underwear after you did the laundry?


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

Pink.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Grey


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

They used to be white.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

They stayed white all day! Praise


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Red, white, gray, and blue.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

none


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

red and white stripes, fifty white stars on a blue background at the top left. my undies represent freedom and democracy.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

White..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

spookyloser said:


> navy with pink hearts


yellow moons
orange stars
green clovers 
blue diamonds
purple horseshoes
red balloons
rainbows

......and now golden hourglasses?!
:lol

Frosted Lucky Charms.....they're MAGICALLY delicious :lol.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Black n pink


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Blue


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Maroon lmao


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Dark Blue :um


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

Magentahhh


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Dark Purple


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

(sure why not) Blue stone wash boxers


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

A pair of silk boxers I keep way in the back in case I run out of underwear. It's time to do laundry soon. Very soon.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> They stayed white all day! Praise


That's so disgusting bro 

Blue boxers with darker and lighter blue squares


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Charcoal grey.


----------



## ND 123 (Jan 10, 2016)

black


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

white, and this is the colour where you cant hide anything  it has to be pristine


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

White with lace trim and tiny pink stars on the trim.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Blue, dark red, grey, and white pattern.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

black boxer trunk things.. they feel a bit too tight LOL...THEYRE listed as size ''s'' on the label. i think theyre too small. LOL


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

pink lmao


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Navy blue


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

not sure if black and blue or white and gold


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

red and gray pattern


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Red and blue pattern.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Red, white, and blue.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

What a pervy thread....

Mine's navy blue and white.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pink

just kidding

green blue white and green pattern


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Hot pink 0


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

black&pink


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Red and blue


----------



## Fleurs (Jun 25, 2014)

Light gray


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

Light blue, with silver stars and a silver bow on the front.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Callsign said:


> Dark blue


We're the same.


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

Just a really really really boring black. I wish I had green ones then I would change just to have an interesting comment.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Blue boxer briefs


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

green and pink with zombie heads on them


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Blue


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

purple


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

2 tone black


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Purple :grin2:


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Blue and green. I'm surprised by how many girls said pink, I don't even have a single pair of pink undies.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Black.

Wearing some saggy pants, my sister pointed out that there were holes in them (she thought that was like a trend or whatever).

She's really cool as fk.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Polar said:


> Black.
> 
> Wearing some saggy pants, my sister pointed out that there were holes in them (she thought that was like a trend or whatever).
> 
> She's really cool as fk.


Why are you specifying that you're wearing saggy pants? Does that mean your underwear is showing? lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

The Library of Emma said:


> Why are you specifying that you're wearing saggy pants? Does that mean your underwear is showing? lol


Yes. It wasn't intentional, but apparently I've lost some weight.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

blue, and green, and yellow and white - all in patterns :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Blue & white


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

green with pink scary clowns on


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Grey.

I actually want to know this @konas8?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Grey.


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Siegfried said:


> Grey.
> 
> I actually want to know this @*konas8* ?


What do you think? (You'll see them tonight anyway)


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

konas8 said:


> What do you think? (You'll see them tonight anyway)


I think black/pink would look good on you. And something that compliments your figure. Guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Siegfried said:


> I think black/pink would look good on you. And something that compliments your figure. Guess I'll find out soon enough.


Black. And they do. And you will.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

mostly grey like an elephant


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have the all white ones. I used to have the more stylish colored briefs but they were more expensive and I was always tempted to wash them with everything else. White means bleach can be used in quantities. The way nature intended.


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Not wearing any.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Greenish-blue


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Greenish-blue


 :nw I would call the ones I'm wearing bluish-green though :b


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Green boxer briefs


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Pinkish white. No, i didn't wash them with red. They just came this way. xP

I'm not sure why i didn't buy all black. I feel sexy in black.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

slyfox said:


> :nw I would call the ones I'm wearing bluish-green though :b


As long as they are not the same pair 


millenniumman75 said:


> Greenish-blue


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

A really ****** red color.

I'm ready. All dressed down with nowhere to go.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Black. I mostly use black and grey boxers. I have other colors but I don't like them that much. I only use them when I don't have anything else that's clean.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Red


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ok, who is the brilliant pervert who started this thread?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

blue with black fringes


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Next time I do the laundry, I'll take a photo of my underwear Christmas tree. Maybe.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Grey. Gray.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Pink!


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Same as your mums , comparing colours now , hers are slightly darker because she doesn't wipe her *** properly .


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Navy blue


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Light blue


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Light blue with white dots


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Ok, who is the brilliant pervert who started this thread?


Lol, multicolored, had 2 be a guy......


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Blue!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

grey gray like the dark clouds in the sky that are keeping me from getting my outdoor exercise in. It will be bikini season before you know it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Light blue


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Black. My happy color.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Red with pink hearts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Blue


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Black.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

blue


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm wearing red boyshorts.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Burgundy lace ones.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blue


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

None


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

navy blue


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Blue boxer briefs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sea blue


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Black


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

gray


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

White 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Navy blue, should be green


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Red, to match hers. No wait. That was a dream. Again.....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Light blue with white polka dots.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Navy with blue and white plaid


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)

Light Grey


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

blue


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Greenish bluish.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Pink, grey, white cheetah pattern.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

white with Woodstock from Peanuts patterns


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

White 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Green 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Red and blue


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Blue and white 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

gray


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blue and white pattern


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Monday blues


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Un-color LOL!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Red, blue, and white.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Just took a peek and they are transparent, some cool tech.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Navy blue


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

black but probably going to shower and change them in a minute


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Commando. Didn't feel like wearing anything underneath my sweat pants.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Nobody gives a **** what panties you're wearing under the **** you're wearin'. :/ They don't care what you're wearin' at all babe. They want you. You are want they be wantin' babe. That and a bag of chips. Yeah, we be stupid. *shrug*


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

So you're not interested in what I change into then? I think I have a tear in my eye.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Navy blue and they match my blanket.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

blue and white pattern


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Blue 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Green 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

gray


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

monday : blue
tuesday: gray
wednesday : black
thursday : red
friday : white
saturday : navy blue
sunday : no pants


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

pink


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm 

Red, white. and blue


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Gray.

Again.

It's funny how every time I see this thread in the new posts section I'm wearing the gray pants @[email protected]


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Black


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Green and white boxers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Silver gray


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

grey


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Dark Blue


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Highly presumptuous question.

I haven't worn "undies" in the last 35 years. They are an entirely useless garment, which nobody can coherently explain the purpose of. Far as I can tell, their purpose is to crawl up my a** in a most uncomfortable manner. Maybe other folks like wedgies, but they fail to appeal to me.

I have often been told that they are "to keep my pants clean." Uh, how about you wash your a** like a civilized gentleman instead of needing a garment to contain your "skid marks"?

My anus is squeaky clean, and so are my jeans. I also do not dribble pee on my jeans, as a civilized gentleman wipes off those few final drops, such that they don't end up on his garments.

And frankly, it's rather silly that my lack of underwear is found so odd when many women were thongs so exceeding skimpy that it's pretty much the same as wearing nothing at all.


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Blue 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Still wearing the dark blue ones.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blue


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Striped red brown tan white black and blue


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Dark grey 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Bright red 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

Light blue


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Green 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherlocking (May 15, 2017)

dark maroon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blue and white space patterns


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I need new 'uns soon*

they wear out so soon!

cos I sit. holes.

I try never wash clothes cos they wear out! no dirt on anything

I hate the wrong type with wrong access holes on front. Pub means need private booth in washroom. all has to be unwrapped to ankles.

colour of choice is limited. either striped or hash # patterns

nobody will see mine. nobody in bed with me since 2010
I'm undressed at home cos nobody visits except psychologists, who I dress up for. no reason to care for appearance whether I go out a bit, or not. Looking out window when getting tablets to swallow, I'd appear naked. sometimes bright sun or night, the room light illuminates me naked. hope no-shirt doesn't make parents agitated their kids can se a person like that

I need a girl to see me. They did. I want 'em to come here. they did, after we've been out


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

light blue


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Black with yellow, green, blue, and white pinstripes.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

lacey pale pink! feel very feminine.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Black with white blue gray and tan stripes


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Green

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## o lonelydreamer o (Jun 14, 2017)

Plain purple ehh they are quite boring ones


----------



## killyourheroes (Nov 29, 2015)

Blue and white


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Light blue with white polka dots


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Boxer briefs that are green and blue


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Green 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Navy blue boxers.


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Yellow 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

The color undies I am wearing right now is:



























Noneofyourbusiness

>


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Dingy "white" (ah the stuff they don't tell you on the package).


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Brown 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Beerus said:


> Brown
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


All over, hopefully ?. >

Grey, which just about sums things up at the moment...


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Dark blue 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

White with black hearts and a black waist band

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

White now brown 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## thekeymurphy (Jul 5, 2017)

Black calvins with a blue waist band


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Black.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It matters not.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

black like Jesus


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Yellow

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Dark gray


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

What undies? Lol, kidding they're red.


----------



## teardust22 (Jul 15, 2017)

Black and blue purple ish


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Red, white, and blue.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Red, white, and blue.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Blue and gray


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Dark blue and green


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Red, white, and blue


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

still black I believe... will check later


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dark blue


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

They used to be white.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

White as your soul :O


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

navy blue


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

blue. soft cotton


----------

